# Kois im naturnahen Gartenteich



## der_odo (17. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
in 2 Wochen wird mein Teich ausgehoben. Es soll ein naturnaher Teich mit Pflanzen und einer Tiefwasserzone  werden.
Allerdings würde ich gerne Karpfen in dem Teich pflegen, besonders die mit der typischen Karpfenform wie Koi oder __ Goldfisch. Beim Goldfisch "stört" mich, dass er gerade einmal so eben die 30cm Marke knackt und vor allen Dingen, dass die sich so stark vermehren, trotz Barschbesatz.

Problem ist, dass ich mit der Teichgröße ein wenig beschränkt bin. Ich möchte gerne einen ovalen Teich haben und so stehen mir knapp 6mx4m zur Verfügung. Um den Teich zu vergrößern, müsste ich eine Art Nierenform wählen, was mir nicht so gut gefällt...
Im Naturnahen Bereich habe ich folgende Frage gestellt, und da sich kaum ein Koibesitzer in die Ecke verirrt, stelle ich die Frage noch einmal hier:

_Ich überlege gerade, ob ich den Tiefenbereich des Naturteichs so gestalte, dass ich Kois einsetzen kann. Durch Barrikaden, Flachwasserbereiche, Steine kann man ja eine "Trennung" wunderbar realisieren.
Im Internet findet man entweder keine oder nur sehr waage Angaben über den tatsächlichen Schwimmraum für Kois. Ich kann ja schlecht sagen, dass mein Teich 8.000l ,10.000l oder 15.000l fasst, die Fische aber nur einen Schwimmbereich von 6.000l haben, da der Rest nicht zugänglich ist und setze dann 5 Kois in den Teich.
Klar ist, je größer desto besser, aber wieviel Platz sollte den Tieren zur Verfügung gestellt werden, damit sie sich wohl fühlen?
Kann ich Kois bei 150cm dauerhaft im Teich halten ?
Wenn ich Kois nehme, dann würde ich auch eher "Eurokois" oder "Gartenteichkois" aus Privathaltung nehmen, da ja viele Kois in kleinen Gartenteichen gehalten werden und einige Halter wenigstens nach ein paar Jahren bemerken, dass der Platz bei weitem nicht ausreicht. Ich will aber früher oder später auch nicht zu denen gehören.
Da ich sehr lehmigen Boden habe, kann ich die Seitenwände recht steil gestalten. Derzeit wäre der reine Schwimmbereich an der Oberfläche ca 5m x 1,5m und ca. 1,5m tief= 11,25m³ (brutto).
Abzüglich Rundungen, Schrägen, Stufen etc... wären das sicherlich NETTO 7.000-8.000l reiner Schwimmbereich. Der abgetrennte naturnahe Pflanzenbereich würde ca 5.000-6.000l fassen._

_Gruß
Christian_


----------



## Patrick K (17. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Christian 

Ziel sollte sein mindest 2 meter tiefe und 20 000 Liter Volumen , bei der tiefe kann man bis 1,5 meter runter gehen dann solltes du im Winter ab abdecken 
Bei dem Volumen würd ich nicht unter 20m³ gehen , wenn deine Koi eine grösse über 40 cm haben ,fressen und kacken die wie verückt und wenn du zuwenig Volumen hast kannst du nur mit reichlich technischen aufwand deine Wasserwerte im grünen Bereich halten und das Kostet

Von der Teichlänge her sollte der ausgewachsene Fisch min. eine 8x Fischlänge zur Flucht haben. Ein Bodenablauf ist bei Koibesatz schon fast Pflicht, genau so wie eine Schwerkraft Filteranlage 
Gruss Obs


----------



## der_odo (17. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Patrick,

das ist doch eeeendlich mal eine Aussage die Gewicht hat. Die schwammigen Angaben, die ich sonst gefunden habe, konnte ich nicht bewerten.
Da wird immer von "nicht zu klein", "aufwendig" usw. gesprochen und immerwieder findet man die Kernaussage 5000l für den ersten, 1000l für jeden weiteren...
Die Aussage fand selbst ich als unerfahrener als ziemlich knapp, wollte aber einmal wissen, wir ihr das so handhabt.

Die Größe könnte ich dann leider nur mit enormen Aufwand aufgrund der Platzverhältnisse realisieren.

Dann gehts wohl doch zurück zum normalen __ Goldfisch + __ Barsch...


----------



## Michael H (17. Apr. 2014)

der_odo schrieb:


> Die Größe könnte ich dann leider nur mit enormen Aufwand aufgrund der Platzverhältnisse realisieren.
> 
> Dann gehts wohl doch zurück zum normalen __ Goldfisch + __ Barsch...



Hallo

Das heißt also du Bau'st jetzt für Goldfisch und Co und in 1 bis 2 Jahren wird Umgebaut , weil es dann auch Koi werden .
Sprech da aus Erfahrung , deshalb bau jetzt lieber gleich richtig und zur Not halt aufwendiger als in 1 Jahr schon WIEDER ....


----------



## Patrick K (17. Apr. 2014)

Hallo 

Schau mal in meine Signatur da siehst du was man mach wenn man wenig Platz hat.....

Ich hab 20m³ und bin mit 11 Koi am Limit finde ich zu mindest wenn die 11 ausgewachsen sind
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Zacky (17. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Christian.

Die Ausführungen von Patrick sagen im Grunde genommen schon alles aus, so dass ich nur noch sagen kann, das ich auch die Aussage mit den Liter/Koi mittlerweile fragwürdig finde. Ich finde, einen guten Anhalt gibt zum Beispiel die Angabe 1kg Koi je 1 kbm Wasser. Man bedenke natürlich die mittlere Größe der Fische in 2-3 Jahren und sollte auch eher das ausgewachsene Tier berücksichtigen. So ein 3-jähriger Koi kann schon gut 3-4 kg auf die Waage bringen und 40-50cm Länge/Größe erreichen. Wichtig finde ich die Aussage von Patrick mit dem "Fluchtweg" für die Fische, sie tauchen recht schnell bei Gefahr in die Tiefe ab und dann ist das 8-fache ihrer Körperlänge als Weg schnell zurück gelegt. Haben sie keinen Platz schlagen sie gegen die Wand oder auf dem Boden auf und können sich erheblich verletzen und der Halter bekommt es vielleicht nicht einmal mit.

Ob Euro oder Gartenteichkoi ist egal, auch Eurokoi können richtig gut wachsen und groß werden. Wenn sich der Besatz tatsächlich in Grenzen hält, sind auch Koi möglich, aber eine gewisse "Wohn"-Fläche sollte machbar sein. Wenn 1,50 geht, dann gehen auch 1,75 - 1,80.


----------



## Michael der 2. (18. Apr. 2014)

Hi
Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt verprügelt werde  Ein naturnaher Teich soll auch der Natur viel Möglichkeiten geben um sich zu entfalten. Dazu zählen für mich auch __ Molche, __ Frösche __ Kröten, Wasserkäfer ... Da haben Fische nichts drin verloren - sorry. Also entweder Naturteich oder Fischteich. Das ganze widerspricht sich.
Jetzt dürft ihr loslegen


Grüße Michael


----------



## krallowa (18. Apr. 2014)

In der Natur sind in nahezu allen Teichen auch Fische (wenn auch nicht gerade Koi´s) aber auch dort findet man allerlei Getier.
Es ist nur die Frage wie sehr man eingreift, denn erst dann wird es eng für die einheimischen Amphibien.


----------



## Digicat (18. Apr. 2014)

Ja, Krallowa ... alles nur eine Frage der Größe des Teiches ...

Meines erachtens sind 8.000 Liter für Fische, abgesehen von __ Moderlieschen & Co. ein NoGo.

Größere Teiche, wo sowohl für Fische als auch Amphibien und Larven und __ Käfer Rückzugsgebiete vorhanden sind, sind auch kein Problem.

In meinem damaligen Schwimmteich konnten sowohl die Fische vor uns, wie auch die __ Frösche, __ Kröten und __ Molche vor den Fischen sich verstecken bzw. sich in sichere Gebiete zurück ziehen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## krallowa (18. Apr. 2014)

Ok, 8000 Liter sind schon eng bemessen, da hast du sicher Recht.

Man sollte dann schon daruf achten was man will, was geht und was am Ende auch noch vernünftig ausschaut.
Was am Anfang noch schön aussieht kann im nächsten Sommer schon schnell mal umkippen oder so grün werden das man keinen Spaß mehr dran hat und nur noch mit Chemie und hohen Kosten was retten kann.
Daher erst viel überlegen, planen, rechnen und dann umsetzen.
Es gibt auch sehr schöne Fische die nicht so groß werden.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Apr. 2014)

krallowa schrieb:


> In der Natur sind in nahezu allen Teichen auch Fische (wenn auch nicht gerade Koi sind)



Hi Ralf,

stimmt net so ganz, in der Natur gibt es nämlich keine Teiche mit von allein gekommenem Fischbesatz

Teiche sind immer künstlich angelegte Gewässer die jederzeit befüll und ablaßbar sind (haben immer einen regelbaren Zu- und Ablauf wie z.B einen Mönch bei Fischteichen)
Unsere eigentlich vollkommen fälschlich genannten "Gartenteiche" sind dagegen limnologisch definiert Tümpel (gelegentlich trockenfallende Gewässer) bzw. Weiher (groß/tief genug sind um dauerhaft das Wasser zu halten). In ersteren findet man nie natürliche stabile Fischbestände da es hier in Europa keine Saisonfische gibt die beim austrocknen ihren Laich im Boden deponieren

MfG Frank


----------



## krallowa (18. Apr. 2014)

Hi Frank,

in einigen Teichen (Tümpel, Weiher) die natürlich gewachsen sind, wurden die Fische als Laich über das Gefieder der __ Wasservögel eingebracht.
Also stimmt es nicht so ganz was du schreibst.
Es gibt auch in künstlich angelegten Teichen immer wieder Menschen die auf einmal Fischarten im Teich haben die sie dort nie eingesetzt haben und das kommt dann auch von Vögeln die sich ihr Gefieder geputzt haben und dabei die Fischeier ausgewaschen haben.
Ich lass mich da gern eines besseren belehren.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Digicat (18. Apr. 2014)

Servus Ralf

Natürlich kann so etwas schon vorgekommen sein, daß __ Wasservögel Fischlaich vertragen.

Aber die Regel ist dies nicht.

Ich kenne Fische nur in Seen und Flüsse/Bäche. 

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich kenne keine natürlich gewachsene Tümpel oder Weiher. Nur solche von Menschenhand geschaffene.
Ton/Lehm/Sandgruben die sich mit Wasser gefüllt haben. Sogar Bombentrichter aus dem 2.Weltkrieg die sich gefüllt haben.

Aber jetzt sind wir von Christians-Thema abgekommen ...


----------



## krallowa (18. Apr. 2014)

Bei einer Wassertiefe von 1,5 m können Kois ohne Probleme zu jeder Jahreszeit überleben.
Das zu einer deiner Fragen.
Bei knapp 8000 Litern wird es recht eng für die Kois.
Das zu einer weiteren Frage.
Ich würde erst einmal 2 Kois ins Becken setzen und dann beobachten (über einen ganzen Sommer) wie sich Wasserqualität und Fische entwickeln.


----------



## der_odo (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
die angegeben 8.000l würden bei einem reinen Gartenteich mit 2/3 Pflanzzone sein. In der weiteren Planung könnte man diesen Bereich eingrenzen und dafür den Schwimmraum ausdehnen und schon hat man deutlich über 12.000l, in meinem Beispiel insgesamt 15.000l bei 150cm Wassertiefe im Schwimmbereich und zwischen 15-50cm Tiefe im Pflanzenbereich. Vielleich sogar deutlich mehr Liter, ich habe da etwas konservativ gerechnet.
Wie geschrieben, könnte man den naturnahen Bereich von den Fischen abgrenzen, sodass sich auch "Kleingetier" ansiedeln kann. Der Pflanzenteil müsste dann dementsprechend groß sein, was bei den meisten Koiteichs zum Wohle des Schwimmraums usw. nicht eingeplant wird.
Dass eine Kombi aus Naturbereich und Koiteich nur bedingt möglich ist, kristallisiert sich ja erst jetzt heraus. Diese Infos sind so (leicht) im Netz nicht zu finden...
Ich bin bis jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass sich große Pflanzenbereiche positiv auf die Wasserqualität auswirkt. So kenne ich das zumindest aus der Aquaristik. Und Pflanzen bei südamerikanischen Großcichliden mit über 30cm Länge anzusiedeln ist genau so schwer wie in einem Koiteich.


----------



## Zacky (18. Apr. 2014)

Hi.

Ich weiß, dass Viele immer dagegen sind, das Pflanzen in einem Koiteich ihren Platz haben, aber ich finde es sinnvoll. Wenn Der Bereich etwas abgegrenzt ist, dann haben auch genügend Kleinstlebewesen ihren Platz und sicherlich auch in der Teichbiologie ihre Berechtigung. Klar ist, und das kann man nicht verschweigen, kann sich Schmutz und sonstiges negatives Zeugs in den Pflanzenzonen besser verstecken und gedeihen, auch Fadenalgen wachsen dort besser und wie blöd...aber ich habe auch eine solche Zone in meinem Teich und das sieht so aus.

Bild vom letzten Jahr


----------



## der_odo (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zacky,

das ist ein super Beispiel-Foto, wie ich es gerne haben möchte. Mal schauen, wie es bei mir in ein paar Wochen aussieht...
Gruß

Christian


----------



## wp-3d (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Christian,

auch ein Beispiel, mein ovaler Teich mit Karpfenfischen und Randbepflanzung.
Unser Rasen ist weg, die ganze Fläche ist überflutet!
Bilder: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/teich-mit-notropisbach.422/

.


----------



## wusi (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Werner!

Also Bilder von deinem Teich/Wasser begeistern mich immer wieder!
Und alles nur mit Luftheber und Leggings wenn ich mich richtig erinnere!

LG Markus


----------



## wp-3d (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Markus,

ja , so ist es schon seit dem Herbst, Wühlmäuse hatten die Folie im Bachlauf durchlöchert.
Seit dem wird alles getrennt gefiltert, wir hatten noch keine Lust zu flicken.
Für mich ist es wie damals an meinem kleinen Teich, wieder einmal der Beweis
das es auch mit einer sehr günstigen und primitiven Filterung geht.

Die Leggings ist wie ein teurer Vlies-filter, sie nimmt auch den feinsten Dreck auf,
muss zur Zeit aber durch auflösende Fadenalgen fast täglich gelehrt werden.
Die Zeit für die 10minütige Reinigung habe ich jetzt als Altersteilzeitler.


----------



## der_odo (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Werner,

auch ein schönes Beispiel.
Du wohnst anscheinend nicht all zu weit von mir weg, sehe auch immer deine Kleinanzeigen im Radius von 50km. Vielleicht komme ich ja mal bei dir vorbei, wenn ich die ersten Fische einsetzen will. Meine Frau steht auf die regenbogen-shiner.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## wp-3d (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Christian,

wenn Du noch in der Bauphase bist, ist es vielleicht besser vorher einmal vorbeizukommen.
Baufehler lassen sich später nur schwer und mit großen Aufwand beheben.

Aus dem Extertal/Bösingfeld


----------



## der_odo (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo Werner,

danke für das Angebot. Ich glaube fast nicht, dass ich es vor der Teichfertigstellung schaffe vorbeizukommen. Bis zum Extertal sind es ja locker 50km (von Hildesheim).
Habe mich aber gut belesen (gutes Fachbuch für Teichbau / Internet) und habe einen Landschaftsbauer an der Hand. Der ist zwar kein "Teichprofi", hat aber schon den einen oder anderen ausgehoben.
Wenn ich es doch schaffen sollte, melde ich mich auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## wp-3d (6. Mai 2014)

Vorsicht bei den Landschaftsbauern, sie verwenden sehr gerne groben Kies.
Keine Körnung über 10 mm verwenden, Schichtdicke max. 5-8 cm.

.


----------



## der_odo (6. Mai 2014)

Das ist ein guter Tip. Also lieber nicht zu dick auftragen.
Morgen setzen wir die Profile für die Folie, dann sage ich ihm, dass er nicht zu viel  und nicht zu grobe einplanen soll.


----------

